# where to get sky3ds within eu?



## harveybeaks (Sep 25, 2015)

other than sammy-asia. seems like the price of 80eur+6eur shipping can be beaten


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Oct 14, 2015)

Usually the Sky3ds is shipped from China or HongKong, I heard from Facebook the reseller 3DStown offer very good service and shipping fast.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 14, 2015)

Most people I spoke to recommend this site: http://www.ozmodchips.com/sky3ds-sky-3ds-p-559.html


----------

